# Borax Acid



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Where can I buy powdered Borax acid from to remove tear stains pls?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Why don't you just use this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 2002&Nty=1

? :?


----------

